# [nfs] Tras emerge world no funciona (open)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Pues antes funcionaba, pero tras algún emerge -va world me ha dejado de funcionar (no es que lo utilice a diario, pero si cada mes o dos)

Os pongo el mensaje que me sale:

mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.3:/

¿Alguna pista?

Un saludo

----------

## cameta

Este tipo de problemas se solucionan en el 99 % de los casos con:

1º Haciendo revdep-rebuild 

2º Hacer etc-update para actualizar ficheros de configuración

----------

## JotaCE

De pura casualidad, actualizaste tu kernel ?

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Ya he solucionado la mitad del problema... ya puedo montar el disco duro del servidor (que es para lo que lo uso).

El problema es que se me había borrado el /etc/example donde tenía las títpicas opciones y el /etc/conf.d/nfs donde puse -N 3 para forzar el protocolo 2.

El caso es que ahora ya lo monto pero no puedo escribir, ya que me dice que está protegido contra escritura... un par de dudas:

1.- ¿que tengo que poner en la config para poder escribir?

2.- ¿Cual es la mejor manera de no reescribir/borrar archivos de configuración que hemos modificado?, yo uso el etc-update, y normalmente remplazo siempre que no lo haya modificado, el problema es que no siempre recuerdo si lo modifiqué o no. No se quien me comentó en un foro que el usaba otra utilidad que automáticamente le reemplazaba las config no modificadas y que si las había modificado a mano lo detectaba y le preguntaba... ¿alguna idea?

Os pongo la config del /etc/exchanges:

root@localhost:/home/alex# cat /etc/exports 

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/home 192.168.1.6/255.255.255.0(async,rw,no_subtree_check)root@localhost:/home/alex# ^C

root@localhost:/home/alex# 

Un saludo y gracias por responder

----------

